# Man my doctor just fvcked my head up !!!!!!!!



## purplerain (Feb 10, 2011)

I just came home from seeing my doctor for a physcial ya know the whole nine. So he did a blood draw and then came back with the results.Everything was beautiful. So I was asking about the liver numbers (34) and he said everything was great. Reason why I asked, I along with the orals and aminos I also take bp meds and for a while I was taking meds for a toenail fungus and that sh1t is just as harsh or maybe even harsher than juice. Then I said that I protect my liver by taking MILK THISTLE and LIVERITE LIVER AID. This KAT told me that NONE OF THAT SH1T WORKS AND TO STOP WASTING MY MONEY AND ALSO TOLD ME THAT PROTEIN POWDERS DON'T WORK ALSO. So I asked him how does one protect their liver check this out HE SAID NOTHING WORKS. MAN I RAN DOWN ON HIM EVERYTHING I READ UP ON THAT SAID IT HELPS REGENERATE OR PROTECTS THE LIVER AND HE SAID IT WAS ALL GARBINO. COME ON TALK TO ME PEOPLE. I'M TAKING AA17 ORALS AND I'M DOING ALL THE RIGHT THINGS I'M SUPPOSE TO TO PROTECT MY BODY AND THIS KAT JUST BLOWED IT OUT THE WATER. IS THER SOME BIAS IN HERE SOME WHERE. THE PHONE LINES ARE OPEN TALK TO ME PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## GMO (Feb 10, 2011)

Personally, I've never used liver supps and I run the hell out of orals.  That being said, I do get blood work done regularly to make sure my liver vals are g2g.  The fact that he said protein powder doesn't work, tells me me that he has his head shoved up his ass.  There are plenty of studies the demonstrate how protein supplementation increases LBM. As far as the liver supps go...I have no idea...

Anyone?


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 10, 2011)

dude id like to know as well i take milk thistle. 

 but hey atleast u know ur liver os good so something is working right


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 10, 2011)

im sure Heavy will know


----------



## Imosted (Feb 10, 2011)

When i was talking to my doc she said it helps but not much of a big deal.it is better then nothing i guess..
For the protein powder moderate amounts of use proven to be good, i don't think he is into reading research's.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 10, 2011)

Some of this stuff, or extracts there of, are actually used in the medical profession in liver disease.  I'll try to get more into it later after work tonight.  but essentially, your doc is ignorant of the current medical practice in liver disease and seems to be incurious.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 10, 2011)

Protein powders don't work?? It's hard to put any stock in that bootleg doctor's opinion. Supplimenting my diet with extra protien has worked wonders. Tell your doc to put that in his pipe and smoke it. Like GMO, I too run the hell out of 17aa orals and liver values are gtg. I've been taking LiverAid and milk thistle so I'd like to think they're helping to some degree or another. My own doctor told me too much protein can stress the kidneys but your body's ability to digest and process extra protein is greatly enhanced by aas; hence the increase of protein synthesis aka muscle building properties that aas enables and promotes.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2011)

US docs are pretty ignorant when it comes to sups. In fact they are down right retarded most of the time. Find a more educated doc...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> US docs are pretty ignorant when it comes to sups. In fact they are down right retarded most of the time. Find a more educated doc...



exactly what I was thinking, remember doctors are legal drug dealers, they get paid to write scripts for drugs, supplements don't help their business.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 10, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> US docs are pretty ignorant when it comes to sups. In fact they are down right retarded most of the time. Find a more educated doc...


 

I was amazed at how little my PCP knew about aas.  He knew some basics but I swear he hasn't spent one percent of the amount of time I have reading/researching.  And it seemd to irk him that I had to "educate" him when his lack of knowledge was apparent.  I guess for solid medical advice regarding aas we need to seek out docs specializing in either Sports Medicine or an actual Endocrinologist.  Maybe.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I was amazed at how little my PCP knew about aas. He knew some basics but I swear he hasn't spent one percent of the amount of time I have reading/researching. And it seemd to irk him that I had to "educate" him when his lack of knowledge was apparent. I guess for solid medical advice regarding aas we need to seek out docs specializing in either Sports Medicine or an actual Endocrinologist. Maybe.


 I have had the same experience. I finally found a urologist that I can talk to and he knows what I am referring to. It is great seeing him. He has read all the studies and understands them.


----------



## purplerain (Feb 10, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I was amazed at how little my PCP knew about aas.  He knew some basics but I swear he hasn't spent one percent of the amount of time I have reading/researching.  And it seemd to irk him that I had to "educate" him when his lack of knowledge was apparent.  I guess for solid medical advice regarding aas we need to seek out docs specializing in either Sports Medicine or an actual Endocrinologist.  Maybe.



Sh!t WHY didn't i think of that ?


----------



## Spunout (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like your doc is a mentally deficient...  Who knows maybe he jacked up your labs too...  Its time to seek alternate consultation.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Feb 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> exactly what I was thinking, remember doctors are legal drug dealers, they get paid to write scripts for drugs, supplements don't help their business.



100% agree. doc are only trained to write what the pharms. put out, they know nothing about nutrition.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 10, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> 100% agree. doc are only trained to write what the pharms. put out, they know nothing about nutrition.


 
X3..I've never had a doctor tell me anything positive about a supplement.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 10, 2011)

Best case scenario is to find a doctor that takes gear. That's the best of both worlds.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 10, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> US docs are pretty ignorant when it comes to sups. In fact they are down right retarded most of the time. Find a more educated doc...




Retarded gate keepers of Health....makes me wonder...


You think if St Peter was retarded anyone would get into heaven? What if he ate the key or jammed it in his ass or something?


----------



## purplerain (Feb 10, 2011)

Spunout said:


> Sounds like your doc is a mentally deficient...  Who knows maybe he jacked up your labs too...  Its time to seek alternate consultation.



I'm going to have my secretary ("MY WIFE" MAN I LOVE THE HELL OUT THAT WOMAN!!!!!!) set me up an appointment with a SPORTS MED PHYSICIAN.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 10, 2011)

purplerain said:


> I'm going to have my secretary ("MY WIFE" MAN I LOVE THE HELL OUT THAT WOMAN!!!!!!) set me up an appointment with a SPORTS MED PHYSICIAN.



There you go man. UPMC Oakland. 
Get some hand cut fries from the O when you go.


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 10, 2011)

DR.s all have there own opinion AND they are stubborn about it.

other than that statement i know nothing about how well any other supplement works 

except 

when i eat protein from shakes... i can def. tell the difference in my workouts so if hes thinks thats bullshit i have to say hes prob just a stubborn dick about most of tihs shit


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2011)

I work in a hospital and if the protien companies hired these 20 something year old freakishly hot chicks to pimp thier stuff like big pharma does than I'm sure the docs would be on board with it.


----------



## purplerain (Feb 10, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> There you go man. UPMC Oakland.
> Get some hand cut fries from the O when you go.



The*THE BIG "O" THERE AIN'T NO PLACE LIKE IT*


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 10, 2011)

Finding a good doc that you can talk to and who understands you is key to maintaining optimum health.  It is nice knowing that you can talk to your doctor without him looking at you like you are stupid and giving you some lecture.  It took me 3 doctors until I found one I was happy with.


----------



## Cal0777 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmmm, my doctor is a retired military doctor. He seems to have a wealth of knowledge of AAS. Actually seriously impressed me.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cal0777 said:


> Hmmm, my doctor is a retired military doctor. He seems to have a wealth of knowledge of AAS. Actually seriously impressed me.



A significant number of the officer corpse use AAS. It's very likely most VA or Vet physicians knew someone who used or used themselves...


----------



## Repo (Feb 10, 2011)

Time to get a new doctor.

I would not waste any time with a doctor that was that far out of touch


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 11, 2011)

Prince said:


> exactly what I was thinking, remember doctors are legal drug dealers, they get paid to write scripts for drugs, supplements don't help their business.


 
Very true in a lot of cases^^. ER's use NAC for tylenol overdoses. Its a supplement that the medical community uses. Doctors are either ignorant or have a business agenda when it comes to supplements and perscribing drugs.


----------



## Spunout (Feb 11, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Best case scenario is to find a doctor that takes gear. That's the best of both worlds.


 
Well said...


----------



## johnny doc (Feb 11, 2011)

I find that a lot of oldschool docs don't like chiropractic or accupuncture either. Again, no sale of meds with those holistic approaches either!


----------

